# new Rubik's smart cube



## iBonhomme (Aug 13, 2020)

After the Giiker 3x3 and 2x2, the Gocube and Gan356i, Rubik's brand has just announced the release of its connected model.

Note the upcoming virtual competition with Redbull.

Unboxing by Thecubicle


----------



## Josh_ (Aug 15, 2020)

It is releasing August 18.


----------



## ribbon method (Aug 15, 2020)

Its acutally a good cube good for speedsolving check out the cubicle review


----------



## SolidJoltBlue (Aug 15, 2020)

I will be honest here. I have a GAN 356i and my main issue is the Chinese software. Rubik's release may actually be a great decision by them if people decide to buy a cube from a Western company rather than a Chinese one.

I love GAN's cube but the software is almost a deal breaker.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Aug 15, 2020)

Is the Connected Cube magnetic?


----------



## ribbon method (Aug 15, 2020)

maybe


----------



## Nmile7300 (Aug 15, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> Is the Connected Cube magnetic?


I feel like TC would have mentioned if it was magnetic.


----------



## Josh_ (Aug 15, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> Is the Connected Cube magnetic?


Yes it is magnetic


----------



## Cubingcubecuber (Aug 15, 2020)

Nmile7300 said:


> I feel like TC would have mentioned if it was magnetic.


The description says so


----------



## SnowyDay (Aug 16, 2020)

That new Rubiks Smart Cube and app look fantastic. Very compelling video by The Cubicle. Let's see how well the local firmware and cloud app work.

As everyone knows, Gan released 2 cube and 2 robot revisions over the past year, but the firmware and cloud apps still seems to be in beta. Gan is publicly testing a major update now which is scheduled to be released in a few weeks. I'm rooting for a successful launch but a complex ecosystem (smartcube, robot, and cloud app) may have been a bridge too far. Gan's window of opportunity is closing fast . . .

I have been pining for a smart cube for some time. Frankly the probability of that being a Gan is diminishing.


----------



## Spacey10 (Aug 16, 2020)

TBH, this is probably gonna be better than Gans I and I play. Although Gans cube may be faster, Rubik's is probably better because of the hardware. Like, have you seen the problems in Gans cube!!! It's almost impossible to do anything!
Now, comes the price, I think the price will be 50 dollars, maybe even 40 is it gets really good.


----------



## SnowyDay (Sep 8, 2020)

After waiting for a year for GAN to sort out the robot-based custom alg training & competition app, we ordered some Rubik's Connected cubes. Decision based on:

- The GoCube app has a pretty good track record to build on
- Preliminary "sponsored" reviews indicated app is reliable, competition mode is robust, and cube solves well

GAN's 356i and robot have the potential to offer so many features, so we certainly would consider that in the future. Just not buying that in current state of development.


----------



## Nir1213 (Sep 8, 2020)

wow cool


----------



## SnowyDay (Sep 25, 2020)

Rubik's Connected cubes began shipping! 

We ordered two and received DHL tracking numbers. Very excited.


----------



## johnvictor (Oct 2, 2020)

No clue why none of the smart apps understand..... give a normal ass scramble. No highlighting and turning red and changing, just a regular scramble. Add a tap for 15 second inspection, and start when you start turning. CSTimer + Smart cubes is perfect, I just want that from the manufacturers.


----------



## SnowyDay (Oct 7, 2020)

Received Rubick's Connected this week. The cube and the software are both well engineered and executed. Professional quality control.

IMHO, WeiLong GTS2 M is better for turning. But the Rubick's Connected is pretty good and I like it more and more every day. 

See Sean's new video


----------



## Deleted member 54663 (Oct 7, 2020)

Will this have insanely strong magnets like the gocube, or a little weaker magnets?


----------



## Cheersbigears (Oct 7, 2020)

Does anyone know if you can tension this cube? Im very tempted but would like to understand if you can adjust and if lubes are safe before I commit?


----------



## Deleted member 54663 (Oct 8, 2020)

Cheersbigears said:


> Does anyone know if you can tension this cube? Im very tempted but would like to understand if you can adjust and if lubes are safe before I commit?


lubes are safe for the gocube, since the electronics are safely inside the ball of plastic inside. I think it is the same for the connected cube, but we will have to see


----------



## SnowyDay (Oct 8, 2020)

JP cubing said:


> Will this have insanely strong magnets like the gocube, or a little weaker magnets?


Never used the gocube.

Magnets of Rubick's Connected don't seem "insanely strong" but are noticeable. Gently turning a side to 20*, the magnets won't pull the side to neutral 0*. Between roughly 0*-15*, the magnets will pull a side to neutral. My cube has a few drops of Lubicle Silk and is new so not broken in; YMMV.

As the electronics core seems to have a bit more friction than a premium standard core does, the magnets are probably pretty strong but in practice feel average to me. In the video above I think Sean said, "magnets are a little bit strong."

Overall, I like how the cube feels; slightly more sluggish and heavy than my premium non-electronic cubes. I put a few drops of Lubicle Silk and that helped a bit but I will try some experiments. IMO, the GTS2M turns a bit easier, smoother, lighter and quieter. For reference, I am just an advanced beginner (60 sec average, cubing for about a year) but like tuning cubes and electronics. 



Cheersbigears said:


> Does anyone know if you can tension this cube? Im very tempted but would like to understand if you can adjust


"Due to the complex electronic design found in each of the cube’s center pieces, the spring force can’t be adjusted. "



Cheersbigears said:


> if lubes are safe before I commit?


"Can I lubricate my cube? Of course, like all other speed cubes! There is no concern of harming the electronics with lubrication."

Source of these two answers - click the help button at the bottom of this page and type in the words "lubrication" or "adjust":





Rubik's Connected – GoCube







support.getgocube.com





BTW - I took off the white cap and there are similar electronics there. Essentially two small PCBs. The large PCB is nearly the size of the sticker and is physically held in with two plastic stakes that were melted at the ends. Above that, a small PCB was soldiered on (then conformally coated). The small PCB might cover a screw to adjust tension but I can't tell and suspect not. I don't think these boards should be removed by beginner electronics DIY.

Video below shows how to remove center cube cover...there are electronics below the blue cap. 






Oh...just saw the Rubick's Connected is down to $49.95. We got one at $49.95 early September (price rose to $59.95 late September). It is listed at $79.95 retail on the website but I don't recall seeing it ever offered at full price.


----------



## Cheersbigears (Oct 8, 2020)

Thanks for the info!! I didnt even consider the website. I didnt think it would go into any detail at all!!


----------



## SnowyDay (Oct 8, 2020)

Today, Sean contrasts the 356i. It has some great features and some areas for improvement. Video is awesome. He has other 356i videos worth viewing


----------



## SnowyDay (Oct 11, 2020)

We have been using the Rubik's Connected app for about a week. It is pretty solid and comprehensive. We are having a blast with this.

The app's "Solution Guide" is a nice hybrid of diagrams and videos. It is a beginner's method that we had not previously seen (maybe others know it). But is pretty slick. I don't see tutorials for more advanced solving methodologies (if they don't exist, they would be great additions).

A few times during a battle session, the app does not match a competitor; I don't know if this is due to a limited number of people on the cloud or issues with the cloud. I also don't know if there are "fake" computer competitors. Trying again in a couple of minutes seems to work. The app is pretty new but quite stable and very well designed so I don't see this as a significant issue (but hope it is sorted out).

*Case study of our 10 year old cousin with some previous 2x2 experience *
- Last year he learned to solve a 2x2. Using a cheat sheet with algs we had written down, he solved pretty quickly. He also learned how to solve a 3x3 white cross and white side only (via intuition) pretty quickly. He loved competing with us using timers. But he didn't do any speedcubing on his own time.

- Rubik's Connected 3x3 arrived 29 september

-5 october he solved the 3x3 for the first time in about 10 minutes. Hybrid learning method was by
1) Rubik's Connected app "Solution Guide"
2) A cheat sheet we wrote using the Rubik's Connected beginner algs
3) A few hours of personalised tutoring and encouragement at his house
4) Battling at beginner level on the app. This was the most "motivating" factor for him to learn to solve quickly and memorize all the algs.

- 10 october he solved the 3x3 in 59 seconds.
He probably averages just under 2 minutes now with plenty of 1:30 solves.

Obviously, a speedcubing newbie is NOT dropping time by an order of magnitude in 5 days lol. And the 59 second solve in 5 days really is hyperbole as he spent months with the 2x2 to learn the core skills of speedcubing, had the benefit of a good 3x3 tutor, and a written 3x3 cheat sheet. But the Rubik's Connected"Solution Guide" and online battles were major motivators for his speedcubing development. He really enjoys the cube and the app battles.

It would be interesting to see how people with zero prior speedcubing experience develop on their own by exclusively using the Rubik's Connected cube and app.

EDIT - Despite all these posts, we have no affiliation with any companies in speedcubing world. We intended on getting the 356i and robot but picked Rubik's Connected for stable GoCube app history (this uses a similar app called Rubik's Connected) and price. Glad to see Rubik's with a world-class smart cube.


----------



## h3rmansanch3z (Oct 14, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> Is the Connected Cube magnetic?


Yes I got one and it’s magnetic


----------



## Cheersbigears (Oct 14, 2020)

How's everyone finding the cube/experience. I got mine, app seems stable, pairing in battle seems fast enough, no crashes yet. App has some rough edges. And I'm not sure of battery life yet...

I did have one FYI, if you dont allow location services you cant pair your cube...


----------



## SnowyDay (Oct 15, 2020)

Cheersbigears said:


> I did have one FYI, if you dont allow location services you cant pair your cube...


Location services is required only for Android devices. But not required for Apple devices per the FAQ linked below.

"I can’t see my Rubik's Connected cube in the pairing screen. ...
Make sure the app has the location services permission enabled for Android, and Bluetooth connectivity is allowed on iOS. "









I can’t see my Rubik's Connected cube in the pairing screen


In order to resolve this please try the following: Make sure the cube is charged Make sure the Bluetooth is on Make sure the app has the location services permission enabled for Android, and Bluet...




support.getgocube.com


----------



## Cheersbigears (Oct 15, 2020)

Ive had a read through all the info on the website its pretty informative.


----------



## SnowyDay (Oct 15, 2020)

Cheersbigears said:


> How's everyone finding the cube/experience.


My cousin and I use them every day. We also run FaceTime to have a video conversation whilst we solve.

Sometimes we battle eachother but since his solving is a bit slower he prefers to use the beginner's (London & Paris) stadiums, where the app matches opponents closer to his level.

We both had 1 encoding error this week (cube missed a turn so app did not recognize solve state correctly). To fix that, go to app, top left circle > settings > load cube state and follow the instructions. Took less than 30 seconds. There are instructions on the website linked above with better instructions.


----------



## SnowyDay (Nov 3, 2020)

Update. Cousin hit 45 seconds today, which was his record. His average is probably around 1:10. Rubik's Connected on-line competitions were a big motivator for him.

The beginner's "solution guide" is excellent. Rubik's could add more advanced beginner techniques (e.g. F2L and yellow side). And maybe add some intermediate tutorials also.

Adding a tournament mode would be fun. This could be 15 minutes (or 30...) where players cycle around the contestants somehow, with final rankings. Chess.com has some typical on-line formats.

Are there other on-line tournaments these cubes will work with?


----------



## CLL Smooth (Nov 18, 2020)

I’ve had the Rubik’s connected for almost 4 weeks now and I still haven’t had to charge it. I’ve used it almost every day and it’s still at 38% battery. 
I feel like I’ve hardly ever encountered an actual cuber in the pro cuber matches. It seems to be computers almost exclusively except for that time Ben Barron destroyed me and made me wonder what I’m actually doing with this thing


----------



## SnowyDay (Nov 18, 2020)

CLL Smooth said:


> I’ve had the Rubik’s connected for almost 4 weeks now and I still haven’t had to charge it. I’ve used it almost every day and it’s still at 38% battery


The battery life is pretty good for me too. Maybe not quite that good lol.


CLL Smooth said:


> I feel like I’ve hardly ever encountered an actual cuber in the pro cuber matches. It seems to be computers almost exclusively...


There seems to be a mix of cubers and bots in the intermediate & beginner levels. Some evenings, I am matched to the same person several times. But I don't mind battling the bots at my 55second level.


CLL Smooth said:


> ...except for that time Ben Barron destroyed me and made me wonder what I’m actually doing with this thing


hehehe


----------



## SnowyDay (Nov 18, 2020)

BTW - the Rubik's Connected was easy to link with the Cubeast app; took just a few minutes. That provides enhanced statistics and a different experience.


----------



## Cheersbigears (Nov 25, 2020)

Im still having no issues with mine. As its bedded in I think Ive popped a few more corners, which is annoying. But its definitely fun, and I've grown to really like the cube!!


----------



## CLL Smooth (Nov 27, 2020)

It finally made me charge it after 5 weeks. It still had around 20% last time I used it, earlier today, though. It pops more than any other cube I have but somehow every time it pops I just finish solving the pieces that are there and it says solved. I guess I’m only assuming that all of the competitors I face are computers. It seems like they all do LBL and turn at 10 tps though.


----------



## Cheersbigears (Nov 30, 2020)

Yeah, the difficultly settings on matches are frustrating. I solve at about 40 seconds, win neatly all matches and regularly win matches where my opponent has 100 or more moves but the cross isnt even solved. Last week I managed my first ever sub-30, that got me into the expert category. In which Im 100% owned!


----------



## SnowyDay (Nov 30, 2020)

The software should not allow expert solvers into the easier forums.


----------



## ePocalypse (Jan 1, 2021)

Cheersbigears said:


> Yeah, the difficultly settings on matches are frustrating. I solve at about 40 seconds, win neatly all matches and regularly win matches where my opponent has 100 or more moves but the cross isnt even solved. Last week I managed my first ever sub-30, that got me into the expert category. In which Im 100% owned!



I Know what you mean, I average between 27-29 seconds.
I usually go between Rome(Hard) and New York (Expert)

I am estimating that 'Hard is 30-45 second solvers
and 'Expert' are 20-30 second solvers.

I have won almost all the Hard face offs
but the Expert I win 1 out of 4 matchups.


----------



## CLL Smooth (Jan 4, 2021)

SnowyDay said:


> BTW - the Rubik's Connected was easy to link with the Cubeast app; took just a few minutes. That provides enhanced statistics and a different experience.


I can’t find the Cubeast app. Maybe that’s a misspelling? Is it only on android? I have iPhone.


----------



## SnowyDay (Jan 4, 2021)

Try this





Cubeast


By leveraging the Bluetooth connectivity of modern cubes Cubeast aims to provide a new set of insights and tools to help you become a better cuber. It records, stores and analyzes all of your solves.




app.cubeast.com


----------

